# Wifi Routers...So many need help choosing one



## wolfman005 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a wifi router that will be dedicated for connecting my iPad and laptop. The iPad will be running Freestyler's remote app and the laptop will obouisly run FreeStyler. I do many different events that range from high school dances to school/church productions. Range of the router isn't really a necessity because I'm only using the iPad because I like the touchscreen interface better. I would run a tethered connection but the iPad doesn't have a option to do that. The line of command would look something like this:

iPad--> wireless connection with router--> Router--> hardwired laptop connection--> laptop --> USB to DMX interface 

Price isn't really an issue but I'd rather it to be under $50. I think with how common routers are these days there should be a $50 option that meets my needs.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally, I believe in "buy it once and buy it right", and tend to go professional or business class on any gear I use professionally as it's just less hassle and typically cheaper in the long run. Just my experience. 

$50 is honestly a entry level, consumer grade router on-sale somewhere. At that price point there honestly won't be much difference between the models.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would check out newegg, tigerdirect and amazon and read a lot of reviews.


----------



## wolfman005 (Feb 5, 2013)

adonkle said:


> Personally, I believe in "buy it once and buy it right", and tend to go professional or business class on any gear I use professionally as it's just less hassle and typically cheaper in the long run.



I thought this might be the case but I don't think I need that much. If I where to go with a professional router, how much should I look at spending and what types do you recommend?


----------



## NZM (Feb 5, 2013)

If just used to connect a laptop and an ipad then you don't need a router. You need an Access Point. Most home/consumer WiFi devices are both a router and an access point, with the AP providing the WiFi component on one or more LANs (VLANs), and the router component performing the IP routing function between those VLANs and an external WAN connection such as ADSL or Cable ISP. I echo the comment above that at the $50 price mark you are getting an entry-level consumer product. Such products have their place and can be reliable and simple to configure and use.

At my main venue, we installed a Cisco wireless point for coverage through the main auditorium for tech work (iPad control of the Midas desks with Mixtender App, wireless control of the Vista T4 lighting console etc), which is separate from the regular WiFi network that provide guest and secured LAN connections to the campus network. But for portable use where I just want to connect my iPad to my LS9 to use StageMix I have a couple of really cheap, very simple wireless devices. I picked them up in Hong Kong (Wan Chai Computer Market) for the equivalent of about US$30 each. They are powered through a Micro-USB port and can operate as a WiFi Router or AP. Comes in handy in a hotel room as well for converting the single wired internet into my own personal WiFi hotspot for my laptop, iPad, iPhone/Blackberry etc.

So its really about selecting the right tool for the job. If you want solid, reliable and good vendor support, then you may need to look at a higher price point. If you want good value and are willing to accept the associated risks, then you can certainly achieve your goal in the price bracket you are seeking.

But remember all you need is an Access Point and you may be able to save some cash or step up to the next level of product by sticking with an AP rather than a Router. But do be aware that there are two types of Access Points - Autonomous and Light-Weight. Those known as "Light Weight" APs are generally cheaper but require a controller in the network and are designed for multi-AP installations, so they are not what you need. Some can operate as either Light Weight or Autonomous depending on a software license installed. If going for an Access point, make certain its an Autonomous AP and not a Light-Weight AP.


----------



## wolfman005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Since I only need an access point, is there a way I can make my laptop broadcast a signal to mimic one? So basically make an AD HOC network?


----------



## wolfman005 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just found and downloaded an app called virtual router. So far it seems to work fine for what I need. Not sure about range yet since it just runs through the laptop and iPad's inbuilt adapters but I don't think I'll be roaming around tons while running the lights either. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## NZM (Feb 5, 2013)

wolfman005 said:


> Since I only need an access point, is there a way I can make my laptop broadcast a signal to mimic one? So basically make an AD HOC network?


Yes, depending the laptop wireless capabilities and the operating system being used. but you would likely need to manually configure things like IP addresses at each end as you won't have a DHCP server on the subnet.


----------



## wolfman005 (Feb 6, 2013)

NZM said:


> you would likely need to manually configure things like IP addresses at each end as you won't have a DHCP server on the subnet.



Nice thing about this app is it does all that for you. Range works from one end of the house to the other (I live in a shotgun house if that gives you any ideas) but I wouldn't push it further then that


----------



## NZM (Feb 6, 2013)

wolfman005 said:


> Nice thing about this app is it does all that for you. Range works from one end of the house to the other (I live in a shotgun house if that gives you any ideas) but I wouldn't push it further then that


Sounds like you ave found an inexpensive, workable solution. I have found range in Ad-Hoc mode to be quite reasonable, with a connection from iPad to iMac happily working around 40 metres.


----------



## wolfman005 (Feb 6, 2013)

Actually it's free  Here is the link


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 6, 2013)

For 98% of what people want to make work when going wireless from a console, a domestic router is fine - a *real* access point won't serve DHCP anyway, so that's actually counter productive.
Let's also leave VLANs out of this please.

If you fall into the other 2%, which model you buy will be the least of the questions...


----------



## FACTplayers (Feb 6, 2013)

If you have a Mac you might as well use the built-in wireless feature (AD-HOC). That way you can eliminate an external wireless access point (a router is something different).


----------

